# Eide



## MaidenScotland

Eide Mubarak for all of you here in Egypt


----------



## samertalat

Eide ADHA Mubarak to all muslims around the World .


----------



## Sonrisa

I have a cow outside my window.

Nevertheless, happy eid


----------



## MaidenScotland

Dizzie Izzie said:


> I have a cow outside my window.
> 
> Nevertheless, happy eid




It wont be for long


----------



## SHendra

Eide Mubarak! I'm sure my mother-in-law will try to make me put on a few kilos over the next few days too.. The one time of year I really do not fancy eating much! lol


----------



## Horus

Dizzie Izzie said:


> I have a cow outside my window.
> 
> Nevertheless, happy eid


That cow will be gone soon enough, HP Sauce anyone ?


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> That cow will be gone soon enough, HP Sauce anyone ?


Sorry but at times like these I want to turn vegetarian...:hippie: I'd rather not eat any meat that has been harassed big time in the last few days of its life. 

Trust me, you don't want to see the way animals are slaughtered here


----------



## samertalat

Well you do not want to see anywhere in the world how animals get killed , If you look in to every little or big think you will never eat at all .


----------



## aykalam

samertalat said:


> Well you do not want to see anywhere in the world how animals get killed , If you look in to every little or big think you will never eat at all .


Actually, I have seen how animals are slaughtered both in Europe and in Egypt. I have no problem eating European meat but I do not like meat that has been butchered in a very unhygienic way. 

And before anyone jumps in, it has nothing to do with it being halal meat: I used to buy halal meat in London, the meat was great thank you very much.


----------



## Sonrisa

this is the third consecutive year that I have a cow slaughtered and cut into pieces in my backyard. 

The first year I had two cows, sitting (and farting and pooing) outside my kids bedroom for over a week. They couldn't find a butcher for Eid, so they delayed the slaughtering a few days. The smell in my flat was something I cannot even attempt to describe. 

Last year and this year there has been only one cow and it has been slaughtered right on time for Eid's morning, so I am kind of happy about it. 

I don't give a cow's fart about the hygene of their meat or the way it has been butchered (although seeing it, makes me feel like I want to go vegetarian) , it is the chances of a kid running into the mess they make and injuring himself and getting sick with tetanus or something what I find scary.


----------



## aykalam

Dizzie Izzie said:


> this is the third consecutive year that I have a cow slaughtered and cut into pieces in my backyard.


:jaw: I bet it reeked of blood for weeks.


----------



## Sonrisa

Lol, yes it lingers for a while. Not very pleasant. 

oh well, its all for a good cause and it feeds the poorer, so I don't make a fuss about it. 

hwell:


----------



## MaidenScotland

I don't like halal meat for the simple reason I like my meat well hung and bloody.
I like my steak cooked so that a good vet could get it back on it's feet.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Actually I don't approve of the method of slaughter either and I have seen halal slaughter and been to slaughter houses in the U.K, although I must say I saw no deliberate cruelty in halal slaughter houses but have witnessed it in non halal. ... I feel it is cruel but we all have our own ideas on cruelty. I have always been into country pursuits and love nothing better than a day pheasant shooting and many people are totally against this saying it is cruel but those people tend never to have been on a shoot.


----------



## Sonrisa

This is a picture of the cow of last years eid . I took the picture from my kids bedroom window. 
As you can see there is very little room for the cow, so it is slaughtered right in the spot where there is also its own waste and excrements. 
I have no issues with animal cruelty. As I said I am really concerned about the health hazards that animal waste often carry, tetanus amongst others...


----------



## MaidenScotland

You never see a well fed beast here do you?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes I can see your concern as I take it they just walked away and left the ground soiled?


----------



## Sonrisa

this year , it was a fat cow.

But yes, they make their mess, put water over it, then sand and kalas, done


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes the land is then left contaminated... you wouldn't want to let anyone walk on it never mind play


----------



## SHendra

Maybe I should show this to my hubby who tells me the reason they won't eat pig is cause they live in their own 'mess' etc!  By the sounds in what you guys are saying it makes no difference! 

lol Me on other hand I just can't eat anything I see a face of before hand! I'm a bit to squeamish.. think cause of my generation of just finding it all packed and ready at the supermarkets! My nan use to put me off my food when I use to walk into her place to find her cutting of heads of fish or boiling trots!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Strange thing is pigs are one of the cleanest animals on the farm... they don't live in their own mess...a pig always goes to one place to defecate.. a cow, sheep etc just lets go regardless of where it is. You can house train a pig.
I think the don't eat pig thing comes from the fact that pigs are rooters .


----------



## SHendra

Yes perhaps so. He seams pretty convinced that they will eat anything and even eat each other. But I guess over here these animals wouldn't be farmed/fed well. So maybe this is why he thinks this way and been brought up to think this way too. As well as the religion etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Well yes pigs will eat anything... it was a good mafia way of getting rid of bodies


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> Well yes pigs will eat anything... it was a good mafia way of getting rid of bodies


ugh, that's gross. 

Note to self: If I ever happen to end up in Sicily, must not eat their Salami


----------



## SHendra

I never knew that about the Mafia!


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Well yes pigs will eat anything... it was a good mafia way of getting rid of bodies


So is turning them into sausage, is that the method you use now ?


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> I like my meat well hung
> Maiden


So I heard


----------



## DeadGuy

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Lol, yes it lingers for a while. Not very pleasant.
> 
> oh well, its all for a good cause and it feeds the poorer, so I don't make a fuss about it.
> 
> hwell:


Well it used to be done to feed the poorer, now in most cases it's done just to show how "rich" people are......!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Well yes pigs will eat anything... it was a good mafia way of getting rid of bodies


uke:

I thought it was mainly acids and/or concrete though!


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Strange thing is pigs are one of the cleanest animals on the farm... they don't live in their own mess...a pig always goes to one place to defecate.. a cow, sheep etc just lets go regardless of where it is. You can house train a pig.
> I think the don't eat pig thing comes from the fact that pigs are rooters .


More likely is that Pork is one of the first meats to "go off" - quicker than fish.
so may be a good hygiene rule in years gone by.


----------



## Sonrisa

DeadGuy said:


> Well it used to be done to feed the poorer, now in most cases it's done just to show how "rich" people are......!


Ah, yes, the old man gets his pleasure out of showing off how rich he is, but I suspect he also likes to show that he is very religious. I cannot help but notice how he makes a big show of handling money to the beggers that walk by our building on friday morning only when I or other neightbours are watching. 

Admitedly , I don't give money to the beggers. But I am quite happy to give five or ten pounds to the street cleaners when I see them working.


----------



## Sonrisa

Lanason said:


> More likely is that Pork is one of the first meats to "go off" - quicker than fish.
> so may be a good hygiene rule in years gone by.


Lanason, are you making that up? unlike other meats (ie poultry) Pork meat, when cured, can last for a very very long time under room temperature. 

Ham, dried sausagge, chorizo and other products, don't go off that quickly


----------



## aykalam

I thought I'd share this with all. This is what I meant above...

http://www.thedailynewsegypt.com/re...fy-sharia-anger-animal-rights-groups-dp1.html


----------



## MaidenScotland

Animal cruelty is a word wide problem but there are people who will step in and report acts of cruelty but it doesn't seem to be the case here as you can see animals being starved and subject to beatings etc and no one seems to care but how can you care about the welfare of an animal when no one cares if your child has food in his/her belly.

maiden


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Animal cruelty is a word wide problem but there are people who will step in and report acts of cruelty but it doesn't seem to be the case here as you can see animals being starved and subject to beatings etc and no one seems to care but how can you care about the welfare of an animal when no one cares if your child has food in his/her belly.
> 
> maiden


agreed :clap2:


----------



## Karena

This year for the very first time and I have lived here for 6 years, I actually saw a camel slaughtered in my street which was packed with men, women and children which made me deeply upset for the rest of the day, a sheep, a cow, a goat I can just about handle but a camel!! in gods name why???? Is this to prove how rich this person is who bought this poor creature.


----------



## aykalam

Karena said:


> This year for the very first time and I have lived here for 6 years, I actually saw a camel slaughtered in my street which was packed with men, women and children which made me deeply upset for the rest of the day, a sheep, a cow, a goat I can just about handle but a camel!! in gods name why???? Is this to prove how rich this person is who bought this poor creature.


Well, yes. And I can only imagine the "circus" going on during this animal's slaughter. But remember the camel meat will be eaten too. 

For anyone in the mood, here is a link to the camel market nearest Cairo.

Birqash Camel Market - Alternative Egypt Travel Guide


----------



## Karena

Thanks for the link but I am not in the mood to see this. I went to the Friday Market and that was bad enough.


----------



## aykalam

lol I can imagine...


----------

